# What do you say to this



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

What do you say to this when your WS says 

""every thing was good in our relationship. And even if it was batter or amazing I THINK I would have still cheated because I have never felt this way about any one before""

I don't even know what to say to this


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You hand them the divorce papers.


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> You hand them the divorce papers.


Yah !!! That would be the smart thing to do but I am just a dum dum that is just holding on to something. But don't know what it is


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

So why isn't she with Mr. Wonderful?


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

I do admire her honesty no matter how much it hurts. few days ago I asked her if she will ever be able to put me first, for instance her job that she loves. She put the OM over her job and lost her job. Her answer was basically no.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Goodbye.


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Chaparral said:


> So why isn't she with Mr. Wonderful?


I put a VR in his office. In her car. Manage to get a video of him getting a BJ from her in the meeting rooms closet. I put spyware on all the devises. And basically threatened to get him fired. If she did not quite and left him. I think the only reason she is not with him is because I had slots off evidence against him. And she put him first and quite so he dose not get hurt. 

I should have just got him fired


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is he married?

So she's not seeing him anymore?


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Is he married?
> 
> So she's not seeing him anymore?


No he is a narsasist womanizer and not married. he is 47 she is 33. 
He is the head of his department. Promoted her to a superviser so he can get close to her. He became friends with me don't know way. 

No she is not seeing him any more. but when she goes out to buy groceries. That's her time to get away and take long drives. She always make a note off driving by his house. No she never goes in to his appartment complex but dose stop at CVS across from his house even though there are two Walgreens and one ther CVS in between our house and his. But some how her drive always revolves around his house


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

dkphap13 said:


> I put a VR in his office. In her car. Manage to get a video of him getting a BJ from her in the meeting rooms closet. I put spyware on all the devises. And basically threatened to get him fired. If she did not quite and left him. I think the only reason she is not with him is because I had slots off evidence against him. And she put him first and quite so he dose not get hurt.
> 
> I should have just got him fired


Lol dude. you got this the wrong way round. You should have fired her!

You admire her honesty, which basically says I'm unremorseful as long as I'm truthful, so what's to stop her cheating again? She did what she did for a reason, so as long as she dresses up her infidelity under the guise of truth she can do it again and again and again.. are you going to go after all the men she gets with?

You're left supporting a cheating unremorseful who's lost her job and admittedly puts her husband second?

You're a glutton for punishment dude. I wish you luck sincerely, tough road ahead for you.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

dkphap13 said:


> No he is a narsasist womanizer and not married. he is 47 she is 33.
> He is the head of his department. Promoted her to a superviser so he can get close to her. He became friends with me don't know way.
> 
> No she is not seeing him any more. but when she goes out to buy groceries. That's her time to get away and take long drives. She always make a note off driving by his house. No she never goes in to his appartment complex but dose stop at CVS across from his house even though there are two Walgreens and one ther CVS in between our house and his. But some how her drive always revolves around his house


*shakes his head*


----------



## tainted (Aug 16, 2013)

dkphap13 said:


> I should have just got him fired


You still can. Email the head of HR. Why should he get to keep his comfy job? What backlash did he face?


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

tainted said:


> You still can. Email the head of HR. Why should he get to keep his comfy job? What backlash did he face?


I had a a chance to get him fired once I had the HR and the GM on the phone at the time my wife's EA for my wife so she begged me not to say any thing. So I backed out big mistake on my part. They both started a PA three weeks after. I tried to call the GM after But was hung up on and was told he can't talk to me because I was not a employee of the company. And that he would have to here about the affair from my wife. 

GM and OM are good friends


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

So go over the GM head. If you want results go to who makes the decisions and not middle mgmt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Go to the GM's boss. Or even better write a formal letter of complaint to the company's board and mention that you also hold the company responsible for enabling alienation of affection.

Was she remorseful ? Bitter that you exposed them ? Did she say she was in love with him ? If she is in love with him, bitter that you exposed him and not remorseful for what she did (but only for being caught), then you should let her go to him. Kick her to the curb. Why would you want to still be with her anyway ?

She has lied and cheated, and been very disrespectful to you and your marriage in that she even went back and took it physical when you had exposed the EA and listened to her and didn't expose.

You don't want somebody like this in your life, do you ?


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you and your wife have kids---GM will respond to threatened legal action, in that he has allowed his employee on company time to wreck your mge, and the future of your kids----you file the legal actions for EMOTIONAL DISTRESS in the name of each of your kids, and in your name---tell GM, that is, what he is facing. As to your wife---if she is in love with another, why stay in the mge.----Tell her she can get out and go be with her lover----in fact demand she leave---maybe that will wake her up-----

You have to take some aggressive action to yank her out of her alleged love for this guy-----when reality once again returns---she will come back down to earth---right now she is enveloped in her remembering the hot passion she had with him----

I don't know if she had the same hot passion with you---but it does fade----also you may be fighting the nice guy--YOU, as against the bad boy, HIM situation, which you are always gonna lose----as I said, you might just wanna tell her to get out, DO NOT GIVE HER ANY FINANCIAL SUPPORT-----and see how she likes REALITY!!!!!!!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Those types of comments are uncalled for.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

dkphap13,

Where is your W in this right now? 

Does she know what she wants? 

Any MC yet? Any reading? (Dr. Shirley Glass - NOT "Just Friends",  Women's Infidelity, etc)


I see she also thought twice about posting further here?

Maybe she could find some insight where WS have their own forum...

Marriage Advocates

SurvivingInfidelity


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

dkphap13 said:


> What do you say to this when your WS says
> 
> *"every thing was good in our relationship. And even if it was batter or amazing I THINK I would have still cheated because I have never felt this way about any one before"*
> 
> I don't even know what to say to this





dkphap13 said:


> I do admire her honesty no matter how much it hurts. *few days ago I asked her if she will ever be able to put me first, for instance her job that she loves. She put the OM over her job and lost her job. Her answer was basically no.*





dkphap13 said:


> *I put a VR in his office. In her car. Manage to get a video of him getting a BJ from her in the meeting rooms closet. I put spyware on all the devises. And basically threatened to get him fired. If she did not quite and left him. I think the only reason she is not with him is because I had slots off evidence against him. And she put him first and quite so he dose not get hurt. *
> 
> I should have just got him fired





dkphap13 said:


> No he is a narsasist womanizer and not married. he is 47 she is 33.
> He is the head of his department. Promoted her to a superviser so he can get close to her. He became friends with me don't know way.
> 
> *No she is not seeing him any more. but when she goes out to buy groceries. That's her time to get away and take long drives. She always make a note off driving by his house. No she never goes in to his appartment complex but dose stop at CVS across from his house even though there are two Walgreens and one ther CVS in between our house and his. But some how her drive always revolves around his house*





dkphap13 said:


> *I had a a chance to get him fired once I had the HR and the GM on the phone at the time my wife's EA for my wife so she begged me not to say any thing.* So I backed out big mistake on my part. They both started a PA three weeks after. I tried to call the GM after But was hung up on and was told he can't talk to me because I was not a employee of the company. And that he would have to here about the affair from my wife.
> 
> GM and OM are good friends


Well, _she cheated *with* you_, and _now she's cheating *on* you_.

This basically leaves you w/ two options...

1) Suck it up and get used to it, because she's not going to change. Ever.

2) File for divorce, because she's not going to change. Ever.

You seriously don't think that they're still seeing each other? Think about it... her SOLE REASON for quitting her job was to protect OM, and even now she's spending time near his home? Dude... they're still f*cking.

I can't remember from your other threads whether or not you have children w/ this woman, but if you do, you need to test the paternity for each and every single one of them, and ASAP.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Just read your other threads only to find that you both cheated on your marriage/relationship before to be with each other. So I guess part of your melancholy is the realisation that what goes round comes round. And once a cheater, always a cheater. And if she will cheat with you, she will cheat on you. etc etc

I guess the best you can hope for now is to either live with somebody you know you cannot trust and will always be looking to cheat, OR break this off completely and try and start again and this time be a better person.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

OK from my stand point. You did what your W wanted and that was to leave her lover alone. The process was contrived to get your wife in a situation where they could play away. That may be enough to breach gross misconduct, however, getting sexual fulfilment in company time with an employee who is a subordinate is certainly up there with the "get your coat your outa here " talk.

As far as your W is concerned if lover boy is that good it might be better if they were together. That way the hurt you feel would diminish instead of ramping up every time she is out of your sight when you wonder what she playing at.

As for the GM. If he has a manager or director a short note explaining that the evidence is "out there" and that people seeing it might work out who the company is, whose involved etc and from your point of view your making them aware that if you start legal proceedings then the "good name" of their company is going to be brought in line with the evidence. Its not a threat in any language, its merely you providing an observation of the potential fallout that will result when , not IF you start proceedings and naming names in a court.

Companies bluff it through when they have friends as managers in the hope that you will back off. They suddenly change their allegiance when someone above them asks whey this was not nipped in the bud earlier.

Im all for disclosure and the removal no matter how hard of the things that's hurting me.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

dkphap13 said:


> Yah !!! That would be the smart thing to do but I am just a dum dum that is just holding on to something. *But don't know what it i*s


Oh, you will soon enough. It's called a false R. A blind man could see that she's not remorseful.

The sooner you divorce her, the less you will regret wasting years of your life.


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

OP, I’ve only read your posts and not anyone else’s so please forgive me if I’m repeating what someone else wrote. 

What do you want? I can’t fathom why you would want to keep her, but the best way to do that is file for divorce. 

You can’t debate or apparently shame your wife out of a fantasy while she’s in the fantasy. You need to break the fantasy by making it reality. 

Tell your wife you want her to be happy so you are setting her free to be with the OM. Leave unspoken that you can still expose her or get the OM fired. That can be leverage to get good terms for the divorce. Let her think that she might even get her old job back. 

You have nothing to lose and she might come crawling back to you someday. The question is would you want her back?


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

jnj express said:


> Do you and your wife have kids---GM will respond to threatened legal action, in that he has allowed his employee on company time to wreck your mge, and the future of your kids----you file the legal actions for EMOTIONAL DISTRESS in the name of each of your kids, and in your name---tell GM, that is, what he is facing. As to your wife---if she is in love with another, why stay in the mge.----Tell her she can get out and go be with her lover----in fact demand she leave---maybe that will wake her up-----
> 
> You have to take some aggressive action to yank her out of her alleged love for this guy-----when reality once again returns---she will come back down to earth---right now she is enveloped in her remembering the hot passion she had with him----
> 
> I don't know if she had the same hot passion with you---but it does fade----also you may be fighting the nice guy--YOU, as against the bad boy, HIM situation, which you are always gonna lose----as I said, you might just wanna tell her to get out, DO NOT GIVE HER ANY FINANCIAL SUPPORT-----and see how she likes REALITY!!!!!!!


She had the same hot passion for me in the biggening so I think she did. No I don't have any kids with her. So you are saying be a nice guy and let him go because I am going to lose ??


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Why do you want this woman?


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Locke.Stratos said:


> I'm all for cheaters remaining together. You and your wife should work it out, that way no one else has to experience the two of you, although that doesn't seem to stop either one of you from being involved with other people.
> 
> Fix your marriage.


That's one off the things that keep me with her. don't know about her and don't care but I know my life has thought me a big lesion. I don't wish being cheating on any one.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

dkphap13 said:


> She had the same hot passion for me in the biggening so I think she did. *No I don't have any kids with her.* So you are saying be a nice guy and let him go because I am going to lose ??


Jackpot! 

1) File for divorce ASAP! You don't want to wind up married so long that you have to pay alimony when you eventually divorce... because it's gonna happen sooner or later.

2) As for OM, don't worry, your WW will be cheating on him in no time. That's assuming, of course, that she isn't already. Also, I'd probably go to HR (forget his manager) and get him canned, but that's just me.

3) Work on yourself. Stop w/ the stupid, cheating bullsh*t, and stop picking broken cheaters.


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

anchorwatch said:


> dkphap13,
> 
> Where is your W in this right now?
> 
> ...


She says sh is here with me because it's the right thing to do. Because she feels bad for what she did. And she dose not want to see me sad. If asked if she wants to she will tell you she is only doing it for me. I asked her once if she will ever feel the same way about me as she felt fr the other man she say NO she has never felt that way about any one


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

dkphap13 said:


> I asked her once if she will ever feel the same way about me as she felt fr the other man she say NO she has never felt that way about any one


It wasn't because it was taboo, exciting, and risky, was it? 

With you, it had become commonplace and just too dull, huh? 

Whatever you do, don't have children with her... 

Anatomy of an Affair - The Chemistry of Love 


BTW, What has she done to help things? Why isn't she posting? Does she know what responses she'd get?


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

manfromlamancha said:


> OR break this off completely and try and start again and this time be a better person.


I just feel that if I give up on this with out trying this will just follow me around for the rest off life. I would most likely become the other man. And that scares me


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pault said:


> OK from my stand point. You did what your W wanted and that was to leave her lover alone. The process was contrived to get your wife in a situation where they could play away. That may be enough to breach gross misconduct, however, getting sexual fulfilment in company time with an employee who is a subordinate is certainly up there with the "get your coat your outa here " talk.
> 
> As far as your W is concerned if lover boy is that good it might be better if they were together. That way the hurt you feel would diminish instead of ramping up every time she is out of your sight when you wonder what she playing at.
> 
> ...


Ty you for this great advice that makes a lot off sence. Should I right them a latter first or should just get a loyer. Or I can just go with option number two and alow her to go back to work and tell her my goodbys which I am shore she would be rally happy to take.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

dkphap13 said:


> Ty you for this great advice that makes a lot off sence. Should I right them a latter first or should just get a loyer. Or I can just go with option number two and alow her to go back to work and tell her my goodbys which I am shore she would be rally happy to take.


Dude, just let her go. They're already f*cking (trust me, they never ended it), so just let it be out in the open already. Hell, it probably already is for everyone but you.

Step #1 - Call HR and burn OM. _Go around the GM and *go straight to HR.*_

Step #2 - Tell your wife to GTFO.

Step #3 - Improve yourself.

Actually, your wife posts here, correct?


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Graywolf2 said:


> OP, I’ve only read your posts and not anyone else’s so please forgive me if I’m repeating what someone else wrote.
> 
> What do you want? I can’t fathom why you would want to keep her, but the best way to do that is file for divorce.
> 
> ...


Not going to say we had it easy, it was hard not because of each other but what life through at us. When we finally came to a point in our life were thing were going get batter she decided to love some one els. So no if she left I would not want her back.


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Dude, just let her go. They're already f*cking (trust me, they never ended it), so just let it be out in the open already. Hell, it probably already is for everyone but you.
> 
> Step #1 - Call HR and burn OM. _Go around the GM and *go straight to HR.*_
> 
> ...


Problem is she trying I think thi is the best she has ever threated me in our entire nine years of our marriage. As to still messing around with him I don't she is with me 24/7 which I am getting tired off unless she goes to buy groceries she takes a long drive back. But I don't have evidence that suggest she is in contact with him


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

dkphap13 said:


> What do you say to this when your WS says
> 
> ""every thing was good in our relationship. And even if it was batter or amazing I THINK I would have still cheated because I have never felt this way about any one before""
> 
> I don't even know what to say to this


Well, damn.

OK, how did you find out about the affair?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

dkphap13,

Send the videos to the OM's HR department anonymously.

Serve your wife with divorce papers.

Get on with life.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

the only thing i see your holding on too is evidence which to me should be used to get her fired and him fired...the only thing your giving up are mind movies of them together....no offense but your living a dream that is not even close to reality.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Ah. It's you!

Just own your own mess, and tough it out with your wife.

*That's what I did.*


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

You know I am tired of this. I don't care any more what happens and what she dose I just want to feel Secure loved and cared for again. has she tried to make thing batter yes she did or is. Is it coming from the hart, I don't know but dose it really matter?? I don't know. this has been the best we have had in a long time. Do I see a future with her yes I think deep down she is capable of making the right choices. Would she be able to love me like the way she loved the other, don't know don't care frankly I want be loved by her like she has never loved any one els, should we give it time to see I don't know.


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Ah. It's you!
> 
> Just own your own mess, and tough it out with your wife.
> 
> *That's what I did.*


Matt I know but it's hard to deal with triggers.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Only you can change your situation. If you think you need to wait for her to bring you happiness and security you are wrong. 

Give yourself the best Christmas gift you could ever receive. Give yourself a chance to find a much better women. 

I did and there is not a day that does not go by that I am not thankful for my decision. 

I am sorry you are going through this but only you can set yourself free.

Clay


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

_ No she never goes in to his appartment complex_

And how do you know this?


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

lovelyblue said:


> _ No she never goes in to his appartment complex_
> 
> And how do you know this?


Find my iPhone


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

lovelyblue said:


> _ No she never goes in to his appartment complex_
> 
> And how do you know this?


Find my iPhone


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

dkphap13 said:


> You know I am tired of this. I don't care any more what happens and what she dose I just want to feel Secure loved and cared for again. has she tried to make thing batter yes she did or is. Is it coming from the hart, I don't know but dose it really matter?? I don't know. this has been the best we have had in a long time. Do I see a future with her yes I think deep down she is capable of making the right choices. Would she be able to love me like the way she loved the other, don't know don't care frankly I want be loved by her like she has never loved any one els, should we give it time to see I don't know.


she sounds like garbage to me....that's her track record. you should not want to be with her.

OP - you also cheated (with her)...perhaps the same could be said of you but I won't and that's not my point. you should get rid of her and seek to change yourself into someone deserving of a woman who has real character, who is actually capable of loving a man (that's right I don't think your wife is capable of that). you won't be happy with your current W. not ever I don't think....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

dkphap13 said:


> Matt I know but it's hard to deal with triggers.


I know, I know.

But they get better over the years.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

dkphap13 said:


> Find my iPhone


Did you happen to call her when you used FMI?

Because I don't think it works if she turns off her phone.

Could turn it off at one location and traveled to his place....if she thought you were using FMI to spy on her.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

You remind me of me. 

I want to hold onto my emotionally abusive and dysfunctional family just like you seem to hold onto your cheating, egotistical, selfish wife! 

If you want to get the OM fired, you have two options:

You go to the company website, find out who is above the GM and call him. Tell him you want disciplinary action taken, and email him the proof. Say the GM would not do anything without proof. And you are now going above his head. Will make both the GM and the OM look bad. 
And you end that phone call by saying if nothing happens in a week, you'll be contacting a lawyer. 
Will it be a BS case? Probably. Will a company want to fight it? No. 

Or you can just email the proof you have to the GM. If he refuses to do anything about it, then you go back to option one, and just call his supervisor.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

vellocet said:


> Did you happen to call her when you used FMI?
> 
> Because I don't think it works if she turns off her phone.
> 
> Could turn it off at one location and traveled to his place....if she thought you were using FMI to spy on her.


Well, given that she posts (or, at the very least, has posted) here, I'm pretty sure that she either knows or will know soon.


----------



## Deni (Oct 23, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Well, given that she posts (or, at the very least, has posted) here, I'm pretty sure that she either knows or will know soon.


She knows. 

Not because of TAM but because I suggested it to my H to use FMI so he can have peace of mind those 5% of the time we are not together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

As jaded as I am, you guys touched me.

All my prayers for better times.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

dkphap13 said:


> What do you say to this when your WS says
> 
> ""every thing was good in our relationship. And even if it was batter or amazing I THINK I would have still cheated because I have never felt this way about any one before""
> 
> I don't even know what to say to this



how about "think about how it feels with that person as you are handed divorce papers"


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

dkphap13 said:


> Problem is she trying I think thi is the best she has ever threated me in *our entire nine years of our marriage*. As to still messing around with him I don't she is with me 24/7 which I am getting tired off unless she goes to buy groceries she takes a long drive back. But I don't have evidence that suggest she is in contact with him


Nine years? Wow. And ouch. Let me go ahead and hit you w/ a quick fact...

Ten years is the threshold for *PERMANENT ALIMONY* in many states. Your wife may very well be waiting on the clock to run out on that ten years, and then BAM... she files for divorce.

And now that she's read this, maybe the two of you need to have an honest, face-to-face discussion. And by the two of you, I mean you and your lawyer.

Go ahead. We'll wait.


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> But they get better over the years.


Mat did your wife say these kids things to you ??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Broken at 20 said:


> You remind me of me.
> 
> I want to hold onto my emotionally abusive and dysfunctional family just like you seem to hold onto your cheating, egotistical, selfish wife!
> 
> ...


I don't know I keep going back and forth on this. Two things I have to consider 1st she could have said no she is married 2nd is it really worth should I put my self that low what's the difference between me and him then. Even thoug revenge would be sweet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

dkphap13 said:


> I put a VR in his office. In her car. Manage to get a video of him getting a BJ from her in the meeting rooms closet. I put spyware on all the devises. And basically threatened to get him fired. If she did not quite and left him. I think the only reason she is not with him is because I had slots off evidence against him. And she put him first and quite so he dose not get hurt.
> 
> I should have just got him fired


Expose him and let then get together ?

Are you a masochist ?


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Nine years? Wow. And ouch. Let me go ahead and hit you w/ a quick fact...
> 
> Ten years is the threshold for *PERMANENT ALIMONY* in many states. Your wife may very well be waiting on the clock to run out on that ten years, and then BAM... she files for divorce.
> 
> ...


That dose not apply to us both of us have worked our entire relation ship plus even though I owned my own restaurant she has always made more money then me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

You cannot really like or respect yourself that much. Healthy men do not stay in an abusive relationship. She is arrogantly rubbing your face in her affair.

Not a classy woman and far from remorseful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Nine years? Wow. And ouch. Let me go ahead and hit you w/ a quick fact...
> 
> Ten years is the threshold for *PERMANENT ALIMONY* in many states. Your wife may very well be waiting on the clock to run out on that ten years, and then BAM... she files for divorce.
> 
> ...


Oh sh!t.
Yep.


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

Do you even realise that you are just plan B?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

dkphap13 said:


> Mat did your wife say these kids things to you ??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No. But she said other, equally hurtful things to me.


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> No. But she said other, equally hurtful things to me.


Matt I know every relationship is different cannot entirely compare mine with yours but I have to tell you reading your story somewhat gives me hope. I know what everyone suggest and I agree with them and believe me I have 1 foot out the door.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

